# Diablo2 LoD - SChlüssel des Hasses... wtf wat is das???



## Fr4z3r1005 (24. April 2006)

*Diablo2 LoD - SChlüssel des Hasses... wtf wat is das???*

Habe in hölle beim 5. quest 2. akt vom Totenbeschwörer einen "Schlüssel des Hasses" gedroppt gekriegt! 
Ich habe keine Ahnung was das ist und was er bewirkt.
Wenn das einer weiss pls flame das ma hier rein!!!



mfg Fr4z3r


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (24. April 2006)

*AW: Diablo2 LoD - SChlüssel des Hasses... wtf wat is das???*



			
				Fr4z3r1005 am 24.04.2006 13:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das einer weiss pls flame das ma hier rein!!!


Ok, du Arschloch, lies die Scheisse hier mal durch: http://www.indiablo.de/spiel/hellfire/hellfirequest.php

Hm, ich bin nicht besonders gut im flamen, aber wenns schon mal gewünscht is :o ^^


----------



## Spassbremse (24. April 2006)

*AW: Diablo2 LoD - SChlüssel des Hasses... wtf wat is das???*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 24.04.2006 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Fr4z3r1005 am 24.04.2006 13:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*loool*   

Naja, "Arschloch" ist vielleicht schon ein wenig heftig, aber ansonsten   

on topic: Hey, Du Spast, ich hoffe, Du hast es gecheckt, jetzt verpiss Dich wieder!   

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## Hawk2411 (24. April 2006)

*AW: Diablo2 LoD - SChlüssel des Hasses... wtf wat is das???*

Seit wann hat man hier eigentlich so tolle Umgangsformen?
Ahhhh..... ihr seid nur neidisch! Haja, ruhig Blut Jungs, vielleicht habt ihr auch ma Glück und findet was ähnliches.
@ topic: gut aufheben und weitersuchen!


----------



## _Slayer_ (24. April 2006)

*AW: Diablo2 LoD - SChlüssel des Hasses... wtf wat is das???*



			
				Spassbremse am 24.04.2006 13:35 schrieb:
			
		

> DJ_of_Borg am 24.04.2006 13:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Du Penner, hör auf zu flamen!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (24. April 2006)

*AW: Diablo2 LoD - SChlüssel des Hasses... wtf wat is das???*



			
				Hawk2411 am 24.04.2006 13:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Seit wann hat man hier eigentlich so tolle Umgangsformen?


Seit es der Threadersteller ausdrücklich so wünscht


----------



## Fr4z3r1005 (24. April 2006)

*AW: Diablo2 LoD - SChlüssel des Hasses... wtf wat is das???*

Was willst du Spaten eigentlich????
War die Frage denn sooooo schlimm ???
Wahrscheinlich spilest du kacknap seit dem erscheinenen Diablo und hast noch net ein goldenes Item gefunden ...
Also halt selber die schnauze !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gunter (24. April 2006)

*AW: Diablo2 LoD - SChlüssel des Hasses... wtf wat is das???*



			
				Fr4z3r1005 am 24.04.2006 13:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Was willst du Spaten eigentlich????
> War die Frage denn sooooo schlimm ???
> Wahrscheinlich spilest du kacknap seit dem erscheinenen Diablo und hast noch net ein goldenes Item gefunden ...
> Also halt selber die schnauze !!!!!!!!!!!


da bittest du schon darum, die antwort auf deine frage "reinzuflamen", und dann passt es dir immer noch nicht? oder wolltest du dich gerade bedanken? :-o


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (24. April 2006)

*AW: Diablo2 LoD - SChlüssel des Hasses... wtf wat is das???*



			
				Fr4z3r1005 am 24.04.2006 13:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Was willst du Spaten eigentlich????
> War die Frage denn sooooo schlimm ???
> Wahrscheinlich spilest du kacknap seit dem erscheinenen Diablo und hast noch net ein goldenes Item gefunden ...
> Also halt selber die schnauze !!!!!!!!!!!


Ähm... ist dir die bedeutung des Wortes "flamen" bekannt oder hast du das einfach so mal in deinem Startposting benutzt? Falls letzteres: Bedeutung herausfinden und mit diesem Hintergrund nochmal die eigene Formulierung überdenken.


----------



## Gunter (24. April 2006)

*AW: Diablo2 LoD - SChlüssel des Hasses... wtf wat is das???*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 24.04.2006 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm... ist dir die bedeutung des Wortes "flamen" bekannt oder hast du das einfach so mal in deinem Startposting benutzt? Falls letzteres: Bedeutung herausfinden und mit diesem Hintergrund nochmal die eigene Formulierung überdenken.


am besten hier... *hust*


----------



## Sgod (24. April 2006)

*AW: Diablo2 LoD - SChlüssel des Hasses... wtf wat is das???*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 24.04.2006 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm... ist dir die bedeutung des Wortes "flamen" bekannt oder hast du das einfach so mal in deinem Startposting benutzt?


Vermutlich hat er's mit 'spammen'  verwechselt...


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (24. April 2006)

*AW: Diablo2 LoD - SChlüssel des Hasses... wtf wat is das???*

hmmm seit knapp nem halben Jahr (oder länger *g*) gibts die Neuerung mit den Keys ^^ und du findest erst jetz einen?? ^^ loool 

Also, 3 Keys von Nilhatak, 3 Keys von der Gräfin und 3 Keys vom Geisterbeschwörer sind nötig um dir die 3 Organe zu holen, mit welchen du dann nach Über-Tristram kommst (Horadrimwürfel) um dort dann Über-Mephisto, Über-Diablo und Über-Baal zu killen, letzterer hat dann ne Höllenfeuer Fackel für dich dabei 

wenn du das ganze allein schaffst, dann RESPEKT 

Ich würds mit Freunden versuchen 

viel glück und spass


----------



## Fr4z3r1005 (24. April 2006)

*AW: Diablo2 LoD - SChlüssel des Hasses... wtf wat is das???*



> Ich würds mit Freunden versuchen
> 
> viel glück und spass



geht das denn überhaupt im netzwerk modus???
das stand doch irgendwas von wegen nicht im solo,multiplayer und offenem bnet...


----------



## Fr4z3r1005 (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Diablo2 LoD - SChlüssel des Hasses... wtf wat is das???*

Kann mir ma wer die anderen 2 schlüssel per e-mail zukommen lassen (key of terror und key of destruction - ich hab sie immer noch nicht gefunden)?
Ich spiele nicht im b-net, sondern nur offline.
thx


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Diablo2 LoD - SChlüssel des Hasses... wtf wat is das???*



			
				Fr4z3r1005 am 24.06.2006 11:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir ma wer die anderen 2 schlüssel per e-mail zukommen lassen (key of terror und key of destruction - ich hab sie immer noch nicht gefunden)?
> Ich spiele nicht im b-net, sondern nur offline.
> thx


Würde dir nix bringen. Du mußt dazu Online im Closed B-Net spielen. Du findest zwar offline und im LAN die Schlüssel, aber kannst die Portale nicht öffnen.


----------



## russe89 (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Diablo2 LoD - SChlüssel des Hasses... wtf wat is das???*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 24.06.2006 11:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Fr4z3r1005 am 24.06.2006 11:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das stimmt nicht ganz. Er braucht nur eine PlugY Version die nach 1.11 rauskam. Dort findet man nämlich die Zeile:
[uBER QUEST]
ActiveUberQuest=1 bzw 0
Hat auch noch paar andere nützliche Features für den SP, im BattleNet kann man es logischerweise nicht benutzen.


----------



## Maschiach (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Diablo2 LoD - SChlüssel des Hasses... wtf wat is das???*

Was ist denn bitte PlugY und wo bekomme ich das?!?

Hab keine vernünftige Möglichkeit D2 im Internet zu spielen und treffe mich des öfteren mit nen paar Kumpel zum Zocken. Wäre ja echt super, wenn wir im LAN doch noch die Hellfire-Quest bearbeiten könnten, da würde es sich ja wieder lohnen die alten Charaktere nochmal rauszuholen


----------



## russe89 (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Diablo2 LoD - SChlüssel des Hasses... wtf wat is das???*



			
				Maschiach am 24.06.2006 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn bitte PlugY und wo bekomme ich das?!?
> 
> Hab keine vernünftige Möglichkeit D2 im Internet zu spielen und treffe mich des öfteren mit nen paar Kumpel zum Zocken. Wäre ja echt super, wenn wir im LAN doch noch die Hellfire-Quest bearbeiten könnten, da würde es sich ja wieder lohnen die alten Charaktere nochmal rauszuholen



Schau dir einfach diesen Thread an:

http://forum2.ingame.de/diablo2/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1014136

Mfg


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Diablo2 LoD - SChlüssel des Hasses... wtf wat is das???*



			
				russe89 am 25.06.2006 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Maschiach am 24.06.2006 15:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, eine exe-Datei. Nett mit Trojanern, Viren und Keyloggern vollgestopft? *g*


----------

